

Photo-realistic iphone generated from HTML and CSS3 - dclaysmith
http://codepen.io/dylnhdsn/pen/iphone/21#

======
brittohalloran
wow really good. I was expecting a hacked together version but it actually
looks like a photo. The biggest downside is the cross-browser compatibility.
At the end of the day I don't really see an advantage over a .png with a
transparent screen section.

------
destraynor
If you play with the .stage background you can swap in your own iPhone app
screenshots.

------
jheriko
the color banding is a bit much, but very nice. shame its just static - I
can't help but wonder what the advantage is over a well compressed photo - is
it smaller? does the "photo-realism" hold up at large scales? (i.e. is it
vector?)

~~~
laserDinosaur
"does the "photo-realism" hold up at large scales? (i.e. is it vector?"

Try it yourself and zoom in. Seems to hold up really well.

------
ajanuary
Impressed by the clean markup. Normally the HTML is horrid to accommodate the
CSS.

------
kevingadd
Doesn't render correctly in Firefox. Looks fine in Chrome, though.

